# Radon Slide 150 - Jemand Erfahrung mit Vorbau verkürzen?



## c0rtez (5. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre ein Slide 150 8.0 aktueller Baureihe.

Das Bike hat ja einen recht langen Vorbau und ich überlege gerade diesen gegen einen kürzen auszutauschen um die Agilität des Bikes zu verbessern. Dies geht aber ja in der Regel zu lasten der Uphillqualität, da der Schwerpunkt sich von der Vorderachse wegbewegt.

Da ich eine lange Auszeit hatte, habe ich so schon häufiger beim Uphill zu kämpfen.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen wie sich die Verkürzung auswirkt, also merklich auf die Uphilltauglichkeit oder eher nicht? Dann wäre natürlich die Info wünschenswert wie lang der neue Vorbau ist.

Danke schon mal falls jemand antwortet


----------



## Pizzaplanet (5. August 2014)

An steilen, also wirklich steilen Stücken hast du das Problem das das vorderrad schneller steigt. Sonst sollte es kein Problem geben. Du sitzt halt etwas aufrechter auf dem bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c0rtez (5. August 2014)

Ich dachte immer das treten ansich wird auch schwerer...?


----------



## baude (5. August 2014)

Bei mir fühlt es sich mit kürzerem Vorbau auch nicht schwerer an beim Klettern. Habe den Truvativ aka in 60mm. Probiers doch einfach aus. Ein Vorbau kostet ja nicht die Welt.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (5. August 2014)

c schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer das treten ansich wird auch schwerer...?


 





Wieso sollte es das


----------



## c0rtez (5. August 2014)

Weil der Schwerpunkt sich weiter nach oben und hinten verlagert. Man dadurch somit weniger Energie in die Pedale bringt. Aber zu dem Thema scheiden sich auch echt die Geister. Werde dann wohl in der Tat mal was kürzeres anbauen. 60 is gut?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (5. August 2014)

Ja Nein vielleicht.

Es ist kürzer, ob es gut ist weiß keiner da da die Geschmäcker verschieden sind.
 Wenn du z.b. nen super kurzen Rahmen fährst könnte es auch schlechter werden statt besser.


----------



## knoerrli (6. August 2014)

An wirklich steilen Uphill Stücken lehnts Du dich ja normalerweise eh weit nach vorn. Sonst steigt dir das Vorderrad ja sofort auf.
Also ist der Schwerpunkt nicht weiter hinten und schon garnicht weiter oben...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (6. August 2014)

Eben doch ;-) 
Versuch macht kluch


----------



## c0rtez (6. August 2014)

Ich wollte es gerade meinen. Durch einen kürzeren Vorbau geht der Schwerpunkt definitiv weiter nach oben und hinten.

Ob die Auswirkungen dieser Änderungen aber negativ für den Uphill sind wage ich nicht zu beurteilen.

Mit ganz viel Glück meldet sich hier ja @BODOPROBST zu Wort ;-)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. August 2014)

Fahre mein Slide 150 8.0 mit 60mm Ritchey Trail vorbau

Vorteil:
Wesentlich agileres und genaueres einlenken in Kurven, man hat das Gefühl man muss nur Kurve denken und das Bike lenkt schon ein.

Nachteil:
minimal schlechtere Steigqualität, aber auch wirklich nur wenn's weit über die 20% geht da man ja das Gewicht etwas weiter hinten auf dem bike hat. Aber mit Gabelabsenkung und ein wenig fahrtechnik geht auch hier einiges !

Meiner für meinen geschmack ist es ein Vorteil einen kürzeren Vorbau zu montieren, die Nachteile merk man kaum bis gar nicht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c0rtez (6. August 2014)

Das is mal n super Feedback, danke


----------

